# Airwire G3 and Tsunami 2



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

The documentation shows a setup with a Sountraxx Tsunami. Has anyone used a G3 with a Tsunami 2 and can you use all the sound functions, horn, bell, etc. The lights are connected and controlled by the G3.

Dan


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What documentation?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

G3 Manual.

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Dan, are you just wanting to confirm that was CV Products says is true? Yes is the answer.

Are there any "gotchas"? That I do not know, but I read many train forums and have not heard anyone complain that any of the Tsunami functions did not work.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The biggest thing is that the prime mover and/or chuff sounds are driven off of the motor BEMF, so you're losing all of that interaction by not driving the motor with the Tsunami2. I don't know the specifics of your installation, but I'd think you'd be better off using the Airwire Convertr to drive the Tsunami2 and let it take care of motor, sound, and lights.

Later,

K


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Greg Elmassian said:


> So Dan, are you just wanting to confirm that was CV Products says is true? Yes is the answer.
> 
> Are there any "gotchas"? That I do not know, but I read many train forums and have not heard anyone complain that any of the Tsunami functions did not work.
> 
> Greg





East Broad Top said:


> The biggest thing is that the prime mover and/or chuff sounds are driven off of the motor BEMF, so you're losing all of that interaction by not driving the motor with the Tsunami2. I don't know the specifics of your installation, but I'd think you'd be better off using the Airwire Convertr to drive the Tsunami2 and let it take care of motor, sound, and lights.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Thanks Kevin. I didn't think of that aspect. I was more worried about the functions. I planned to use a Convertor in the future but was hoping to get by with the G4 for now. Guess I'll spring for the Convertor as well.

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a long response, but PLEASE read it so you understand your options:

*CLARIFICATION AND LAYING GROUNDWORK:*

So, to further clarify this specific case:

I see you stated G3 at first and now you state G4.

I assume that you are referencing this picture:

















on the same page:
*Built-In DCC Booster.*
Built into the G4 is a fully protected DCC booster suitable for driving any brand of DCC sound decoder. The booster has plenty of power allowing the high power Phoenix P8 decoder to safely deliver its full 5 Watt speaker drive power. 

So this is the way the CVP G3 and G4 work, they pass the DCC commands to the sound board.

So, yest the AirWire works as states, they send the DCC commands to the DCC sound board

See page 35 of the G4 manual.



http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/r3_MAY20_G4DecdrMan_44pg_WEB.pdf



*RECOMMENDATIONS AND CLARIFICATION OF HOW STUFF WORKS*

BUT as Kevin states, the installation will give you much better performance if you have the motor connected to the Tsunami, but the G4 cannot supply enough DCC current to do this, it can only supply enough DCC current to get the function commands to the sound decoder.

Now, that is what you asked, so the answer, again is yes.

This does bring a question up, why don't you use the CONVRTR and the large scale Tsunami, a much better combination, if nothing else the Tsunami will track the motor speed and load much better. It was the first commercially available decoder to use BEMF to read the speed and load on the motor and modify the sound.

The answer must be that you already have the G4, or an HO scale Tsunami that cannot drive the motor.

Your last comment says something troubling: "I planned to use a Convertor in the future but was hoping to get by with the G4 for now. Guess I'll spring for the Convertor as well. "

So literally it says G4 and Convertor (CONVRTR), which is an error, you use one or the other.

*QUESTIONS TO BE ANSWERED*

So, please, can you shed some more light on the actual situation? What components do you already have?

If you have not bought them yet, get the CONVRTR and a Large Scale Tsunami.

If you have already bought the stuff and HAVE to use it, please let me know what you have.

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm sorry. It is a G3 not a G4 but I have a G4 so I could switch. Thanks for the info.

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, that helps in a way, G3 is not as robust in it's DCC output.

How about answering the "questions to be answered?"

What did you already buy and what MUST you use of what you bought?

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, that helps in a way, G3 is not as robust in it's DCC output.
> 
> How about answering the "questions to be answered?"
> 
> ...


I just scanned the email. I am often guilty of that.

I have an RS-3 that I am going to battery power. For now, we plan to use a trailing car as we use the setup for other locos. My plan was to buy a Tsunami 2 for now for the loco and then later buy a Convertr and a battery to eliminate the battery car. I just trying to save a few bucks. I may never do that and continue to use the battery car.

So at this point my plan is to use swap out the G3 for a G4 I have in a different loco and use it with the Tsunami.

Thanks again for the info.

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, so to clarify:

You ALREADY have a G3 or G4, so you want a cheap "sound card" and were thinking of using the HO Tsunami.

Please don't.

Find a used Phoenix, or get the CONVRTR and the Tsunami TSU-4400....

Cutting corners is never a good long term plan. 

Unfortunately you are finding the weak point of using AirWire with sound, it is expensive.

So you have a $140 CONVRTR and a $200 Tsunami. $340 Total

The TSU-2000 is $140, but a G4 is $170 and you may have a marginal system... $310 Total

So to save $30 you get an inferior system, and you expect this to last you what 8-10 years?

Not worth saving $30...


Greg


----------

